# Feeder goldfish online?



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Im sick and tired of goin to LFS every other day to buy 100 feeders when most of the time ill be lucky if I can get 50 - 60 feeders and they will swear its a TOTAL OF 100!!! BLAH BLAHBLAH!!!! nononononono wont let me count em huh? LOL

The only place i found feeder golds online is aquabid.com but DAM 25 buxplus shiping is alot of 100 feeders, LFS is 7bux.... I wouldnt mind paying that online plus shiping...

ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS problem??? OR KNOW WHERE TO BUY ONLINE???


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

im not sure if this questions belongs in this thread but sorry if it doesnt im a NEWBIE still to p-f 
:-D


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Dam how many P's do you have.!!! Feeders aren't always the best choice!!

Try other foods like earthworms, beefheart or pellets!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

You should not worry what your feeders are going to cost you, but what they are going to cost your piranha's. Feeders are an unhealthy alternative to food like shrimp, tilapia, and squid. Feeders can carry an array of diseases, and can put holes in your piranha's. I would reccomend getting a half pound of shrimp at the store for under $7, much healthier way to raise your piranhas.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

your better off buying shrimp and fillet fish and other delicious food for your piranha

feeders just look nasty to begin with anyway


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my LFS sells 100 feeder golds for like 9 bucks (canadian) i think. i only ever get like 10 maximum. last time i went in and asked for 10 (like 2 somthing), the owner was like "oh ok, and took a huge scoop of feeders...the bag was absolutely full of the bastards. i got like 17 feeders for the price of 10. pretty sweet deal. and ive only fed 2 of them to my P in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

where is the f*cking site to buy cheep feeders!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

10 cents a piece is pretty cheap at LFS. If you can find cheaper online, then the shipping cost will kill you.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks and by the way i was joking in that other post


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Feeders stunt the growth of your piranha. Try variety, itll help your piranha and your pocket.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Feeders stunt the growth of your piranha. Try variety, itll help your piranha and your pocket.
> [snapback]933926[/snapback]​


THX GUYS, I just ordered some beef hearts from http://www.fishdigbeefheart.com/

I wounder if this will help calm my aggerssion in my shoal of gold spilos, man they want to kill everything like killer BEE's!!!! Had them about 3 weeks now lost one out of 25 in a 90 gallon... Goin to have to upgrade to the triple digit tanks soon


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

ya man...i got some beef heart off there to..my Ps love it.......and stop with them feeders man..as u heard,there not to good for your Ps


----------



## Psychopathic_Mixture (Mar 16, 2005)

Even if you were gonna do feeders all the time, to to stay away from golds. They're like the cocaroches of the water and can carry much more diseases than the other feeders like guppies.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

go to a bait store if you are going to use feeders.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> go to a bait store if you are going to use feeders.
> [snapback]937573[/snapback]​


any suggestions from a bait store? I had some minnows left from ice fishing last weekend.... but once they hit my 82 degree tank water they died almost instantly. Then when my p's did eat a few of them, the scales were the biggest mess I've ever seen in that tank. Never again


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

still waiting on those beaf hearts to get here someday..

What do u recommend from the bait store???
I'm a solid believer in feeding them live food, it always seems to slow down the death rate from them eating each other LOL
Its been a while since i went fishing I forget the names of live bait..
HELP PLZ?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hey man y dont u just raise feeders yourself just go to a local fishinmg store buy minnows and raise them?


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

werdna said:


> hey man y dont u just raise feeders yourself just go to a local fishinmg store buy minnows and raise them?
> [snapback]944162[/snapback]​


directions? ROFLMAO! I heard its easy to raise molys


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

my br raises mollies for me, but i buy a dozen of the extra large minnows that are at least 5" for 3.25 at the bait store. I also can get worms there. But when they say a dozen, lots of times its closer to 20! G/L.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> my br raises mollies for me, but i buy a dozen of the extra large minnows that are at least 5" for 3.25 at the bait store. I also can get worms there. But when they say a dozen, lots of times its closer to 20! G/L.
> [snapback]948272[/snapback]​


 I wana know how to breed me some bait!! 
Id never have to worry about fish goin hungry and eating eachother again!!

I just got my beef hearts going to freeze them and try feeding, im sure they will love it it looks NICE AND BLOODY!!! I threw in my chicken dinner the other nite into my BABY GOLD SPILO SHOAL tank they went nutz over it :-D
cant wait


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

now all i need to do is find some real big bait for this cheap :-D ANY HELP?


----------

